# $12.00 garage sale find!!



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Just when I thought you cant find vintage slot cars at garage sales here on long island ny this pops up!  It was the guys set when he was a kid, so not only did I get something good but from the origanol owner to. and the price tags on the boxes said TSS STORES, this was a local store here kind of like a walmart of today. enjoy the pic.:thumbsup:

View attachment 180294


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Sweet find for sure! Diggin the original T jet packaging inserts!


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

that is pretty cool, I would say the one car in the picture has to be worth $12


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice find!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Nice! I lived in Huntington Station growing up... there was a TSS (Times Square Stores) on Route 110 just north of Northern Parkway. Pretty sure it's a Marshall's now. I used to love that shopping center. It had a very '70s vibe to it. And there was a pizzeria there called Aegean Pizza that was the best...

--rick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow ! ...that SURE WOULD make ME Happy  for $12.00 ! :thumbsup:
And I love to hear stories like this, especially with the Provenance behind it.


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

ParkRNDL said:


> Nice! I lived in Huntington Station growing up... there was a TSS (Times Square Stores) on Route 110 just north of Northern Parkway. Pretty sure it's a Marshall's now. I used to love that shopping center. It had a very '70s vibe to it. And there was a pizzeria there called Aegean Pizza that was the best...
> 
> --rick


Isnt great to relive the past like this:thumbsup: I to had a tss that I remember as a kid. Hey are you going to the bob beers show in febuary?:wave:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

krazikev said:


> Isnt great to relive the past like this:thumbsup: I to had a tss that I remember as a kid. Hey are you going to the bob beers show in febuary?:wave:


I'd like to. I used to go to the Super Bowl and October shows (is there one this month?). But we live in PA now, and the last couple of years, the trip got cut from the budget between gas money and the exorbitant spending I used to do at the show.  My parents still live in Huntington, so I still stay with them when I make it up there. I will shout out on the board here if I make it up to a show soon. Where on LI are you?

--rick


----------



## David S (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice find! I also came across some vintage Aurora slot cars.Last Thursday I went to my local hobby shop and the owner said wait here I have something for you.He came back with a large plastic storage box full of Aurora lock and joiner track,guard rails,bridge supports,2 18V.transformers with the finned plunger style controllers,yes the ones that get hot in your hands! Also there are 2 AFX cars,the black Can Am Shadow in it's case and the Can Am McLaren XLR in orange w/grey track and wing in it's case. 3 T-Jets,1 red 63 Corvette,1 tan Jaguar,1 yellow Alfa Romeo #31 all in very nice condition. $25.00 bought the whole box.The owner of the hobby shop said that a fellow walked into the store wanting to sell the set.He said that his mother found it in the attic and he was not going to use it so he sold to the hobby shop and the hobby shop owner told him that he knew who would take it.The deals are still out there!

David S


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

ParkRNDL said:


> I'd like to. I used to go to the Super Bowl and October shows (is there one this month?). But we live in PA now, and the last couple of years, the trip got cut from the budget between gas money and the exorbitant spending I used to do at the show.  My parents still live in Huntington, so I still stay with them when I make it up there. I will shout out on the board here if I make it up to a show soon. Where on LI are you?
> 
> --rick


babylon area, bob only has the super bowl show now, dont know why.


----------

